# OH NO! Attention is off of Heather Mills (Paul McCartney's Ex) what will she do?!?



## Hawkeye (Feb 21, 2007)

Why- go Dancing with the Stars of Course!!!!!

LOL
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








 :teehee:
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







:nana:

Oh I am so going to hell. 

With our Beloved Heather Mills (Please note the Sarcasm) we have Billy Ray Cyras (Achy Breaky Heart) and Joey Fatone (N'Sync) 

I'm sorry- but you *KNOW* your career is over when you sign up for this. 

And yes - I am being hard on Heather Mills. I met her once at a McCartney Concert here in Atlanta. I had a friend with a local radio station and we were able to get backstage. I had really good seats too. But when we actually got to go meat her she practically shoved me out of the way and treated the other people like Sh!t. So yeah- I'm not too fond of her. 

Wow- she must be desperate for attention to be Dancing with the Stars.


----------



## claresauntie (Feb 21, 2007)

"OH NO! Attention is off of Heather Mills what will she do?!"





i thought the same thng when I heard this!


----------



## MAC_Whore (Feb 21, 2007)

*Re: OH NO! Attention is off of Heather Mills (Paul McCartney's Ex) what will she do?!?*

Ewwwwwwww


----------



## Beauty Mark (Feb 22, 2007)

*Re: OH NO! Attention is off of Heather Mills (Paul McCartney's Ex) what will she do?!?*

Aww, I like Joey Fatone. I saw him in RENT and he was surprisingly good.

Heather Mills. She has done some admirable things and I used to feel sort of bad that she had to live in Linda McCartney's shadow (I love Linda McCartney), but everything I've read about her makes me dislike her.


----------



## Korms (Feb 23, 2007)

*Re: OH NO! Attention is off of Heather Mills (Paul McCartney's Ex) what will she do?!?*

I don't like her and I think she's a bit of a twerp, but by taking part in the show she might become an inspiration for fellow amputees who perhaps feel they can't participate in activities like dancing.


----------



## tadzio79 (Feb 23, 2007)

*Re: OH NO! Attention is off of Heather Mills (Paul McCartney's Ex) what will she do?!?*

eh, never been too fond of her to begin with, so I don't care for her much, I'm sorry Hawkeye, that was so rude of her!


----------



## Hawkeye (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: OH NO! Attention is off of Heather Mills (Paul McCartney's Ex) what will she do?!?*

Quote:

  I don't like her and I think she's a bit of a twerp, but by taking part in the show she might become an inspiration for fellow amputees who perhaps feel they can't participate in activities like dancing.  
 
As much as I hope you are right I can't help but feel that's totally not the case. I don't think she want's to inspire anybody. I think she just wants more attention. Kind of like marrying McCartney- she didn't want to marry him, she wanted him for his money. *sigh*


----------



## MAC_Pixie04 (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: OH NO! Attention is off of Heather Mills (Paul McCartney's Ex) what will she do?!?*

Well it will be interesting to see how she does one only one real leg....




....I'm going to hell for that, but I'm not fond of her either.


----------



## Beauty Mark (Feb 24, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Pixie04* 

 
_Well it will be interesting to see how she does one only one real leg....




....I'm going to hell for that, but I'm not fond of her either._

 
I thought of that, too. I haven't seen Dancing With the Stars really, but don't the women do some incredible physical stuff? If it's anything like some of the ballroom/Latin dance I've seen, I wonder if her fake leg is going to hinder things.

I also wonder how they're going to dress her, since those dresses tend to show the legs.


----------



## Hawkeye (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: OH NO! Attention is off of Heather Mills (Paul McCartney's Ex) what will she do?!?*

LOL

At least we'll go to hell together 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




On MUA there were these two girls a while back and they were just having themselves a good ol time making fun of her. One said about how funny it would be to watch her get Mad at Paul and beat him upside the head with her leg and just a whole bunch of other stuff. I know I'm going to hell for laughing at that but the conversations those two were having were hysterical. 

Seriously though, if it were anyone else and the person was actually nice and not a vile woman that heather is I would have so much compassion for her but you know she's a jerk. So I can't have pity on someone like that. :/


----------



## Hawkeye (Feb 24, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Beauty Mark* 

 
_I thought of that, too. I haven't seen Dancing With the Stars really, but don't the women do some incredible physical stuff? If it's anything like some of the ballroom/Latin dance I've seen, I wonder if her fake leg is going to hinder things.

I also wonder how they're going to dress her, since those dresses tend to show the legs._

 
From what I hear she only has a fake leg from her knee down (I could be wrong) so it shouldn't really hinder her too much. I mean when I met her if I hadn't known she had a fake leg I would have never guessed it.


----------



## MAC_Pixie04 (Feb 24, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Hawkeye* 

 
_From what I hear she only has a fake leg from her knee down (I could be wrong) so it shouldn't really hinder her too much. I mean when I met her if I hadn't known she had a fake leg I would have never guessed it._

 
yeah but is it a mobile prosthetic? i had a friend in highschool who had a prosthetic from the knee down (she liked to take it off and leave it around, it caused quite a stir during open houses, performances, and other occasions where unfarmiliar parents and visitors would be on campus) and she couldn't bend it at all.  so she kind of limped.  so i wonder how this is going to work out.  i hope she doesn't think she should get special treatment for having a fake leg either; i'm sure the judges will mention it more than once.  good thing i hate TV


----------



## Sanne (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: OH NO! Attention is off of Heather Mills (Paul McCartney's Ex) what will she do?!?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Pixie04* 

 
_Well it will be interesting to see how she does one only one real leg....




....I'm going to hell for that, but I'm not fond of her either._

 

OMG that's what I thought!! how is she going to dance with a prostetic leg!!!???!?!


----------



## Beauty Mark (Feb 24, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Pixie04* 

 
_yeah but is it a mobile prosthetic? i had a friend in highschool who had a prosthetic from the knee down (she liked to take it off and leave it around, it caused quite a stir during open houses, performances, and other occasions where unfarmiliar parents and visitors would be on campus) and she couldn't bend it at all.  so she kind of limped.  so i wonder how this is going to work out.  i hope she doesn't think she should get special treatment for having a fake leg either; i'm sure the judges will mention it more than once.  good thing i hate TV_

 
Because she is Heather Mills, I'm sure she can afford the finest of prosthetics. I'm just thinking of when I would dance, I'd have point toes, extend a leg, and I wasn't even doing anything that fancy. If you've ever watched a ballroom/Latin dance competition, they're intense and the stuff they do.

I must admit that I'm not that familiar with prosthetics and how far that they come.

Depending on the audience (don't they vote?), her being on the show may not fair well, if they're anti-Heather/pro-Paul types. I think the only reason Jerry Springer stayed on so long was because he's Jerry Springer, not because he had talent. I could be wrong, of course.


----------



## prinzessin784 (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: OH NO! Attention is off of Heather Mills (Paul McCartney's Ex) what will she do?!?*

I used to have the biggest crush on Billy Ray Cyrus - I'm rooting for him 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  And I have to admit I love Hannah Montana hahaha


----------



## Hawkeye (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: OH NO! Attention is off of Heather Mills (Paul McCartney's Ex) what will she do?!?*

Prostetics have come a pretty long way. 

And you know she's going to get special treatment and the " oh wow what a brave woman!" crap. 

Speaking of Prostetics- there is this guy in England, a trekkie (OK no don't let me lose you here) who is trying to build a robot that can coincide with the impulses in the brain (the Borg). I think he's already done it with his arm. If he does this though- can you imagine what it would do with amputees? They can have a mechanical foot and be able to walk around using the impulses of their brain and everything. 

I gotta find that guys name.


----------

